# ridden clydesdales?



## smokey (21 March 2012)

Any advice or shared experiences would be appreciated. I have a 9 yr old clydesdale mare, had her since weaning. She was backed at 3 and is a joy. I'm a happy hacker, no ambitions other than enjoying her. One issue I have is that she cant, or wont canter under saddle. This is more my fault than hers, as I havent been tooo fussed about it. I'm quite happy to walk and trot round our hacks. Should I be trying harder? The comments from other liveries about her being wasted as she never does anything are quite dis-heartening, although I know it shouldnt bother me, I'm not the most confident rider and it does make me feel that I'm in some way letting her down.


----------



## topclass (21 March 2012)

I have a clydesdale gelding and my boy is just the same as your baby girl a happy hacker he does exactly what I want him to do and to be honest with you, stuff anyone else it is YOUR horse not theres and if being a happy hacker gives you and the horse pleasure together then sod them they have not right to tell you what to do with her they dont pay your livery or your bills so jusy ignoe them and happy hacking


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (21 March 2012)

A friend has a Clydesdale broodmare. I've seen the mare cantering and galloping in the field, so they can do it! I seriously doubt your mare could give a stuff if she is walked, trotted, cantered or galloped out on your hacks, you do what you feel happy with doing and if your mare wants to stretch her legs, she can do it in the field. Mentally stick two fingers up at the gossips and enjoy your mare, your way.


----------



## claribella (21 March 2012)

I agree. I have no intention of doing anything with my girl other than to enjoy and treat her with as much respect as I have. I don't want to put pressures on her and get her to perform like a monkey. We enjoy each other's company whether thats on a nice walk around the lanes with me on foot or a little bit of gallop in the field. I think you need to do what is right for you and your horse. Everyone has different ambitions with their horses and you just have to ignore the pressures of the yard people or things just become unenjoyable.


----------



## PennyJ (21 March 2012)

We had a green 6 yo pony that struggled with canter.  We got the mctimoney lady out and then kept practising canter on the lunge.  He did have some old muscle problems and it took a few visits, but we got there in the end with him.   First ridden canters were done uphill with a companion to help show him it was "OK".  He's not ours any more, but he's turned into a cracking SJ pony, so it all turned out really well for him. He's 12 now.


----------



## smokey (22 March 2012)

thanks guys, I know that I should ignore them, but I was late coming to horses, and always feel that I dont fit into the "horsey world" Maybe its just the bitching I dont fit in with! I'm not a confident or talented rider, and I know my comfort zone, think I'll stay in it! lol. So glad that others are of the same mind as me, enjoying my horse is the most important thing, and thats what I'm going to do!


----------



## Toffee44 (22 March 2012)

1) You should ignore the people on the yard, I have always ridden ponies since scaring my self with my 16.3hh,I have a 14.1hh and I am happy but I keep getting remarks for ppl on the yard, sooo rude. 

2) I am still struggling with canter its very hit and miss on 10yr old ex broodmare, we have been doing lots of cantering on hacks following another horse. 

3) Its not highly approved of cantering in the heavy horse world but me and a friend take out a few clydes, shires and percherons for a naughty canter every few months, never schooled to do so just did in an open field one day. These guys dont go outof walk in harness. 

Good luck and please post a piccie


----------



## smokey (22 March 2012)

Toffee44 said:



			1) You should ignore the people on the yard, I have always ridden ponies since scaring my self with my 16.3hh,I have a 14.1hh and I am happy but I keep getting remarks for ppl on the yard, sooo rude. 

2) I am still struggling with canter its very hit and miss on 10yr old ex broodmare, we have been doing lots of cantering on hacks following another horse. 

3) Its not highly approved of cantering in the heavy horse world but me and a friend take out a few clydes, shires and percherons for a naughty canter every few months, never schooled to do so just did in an open field one day. These guys dont go outof walk in harness. 

Good luck and please post a piccie 

Click to expand...

as soon as I have worked out how to post pics I will, I need to learn! lol. I have been long reining her a bit, just for fun and a change, and def dont need her to go out of walk for that, I struggle to keep up anyway! I may work on canter one day, or I may not, and I will learn to stop listening to negative comments! Thank you! I feel better on 16.3hands of clydesdale than 14.2 of cob, think its a trust thing!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 March 2012)

If you did ever want to try it first on a Clydie that knows what canter is all about, and then try it with yours (or not if you prefer), you could visit this place as they specialise in heavies.
http://www.cumbrianheavyhorses.com/


----------



## Theresa_F (22 March 2012)

We had a 16.2 Clydie gelding that did everything, XC to 2'9, SJ, dressage, western and hacking.   He did well at all local RC activities.

We now have a 16.3 Clydie mare.  She could not canter easily on a circle in the school until nearly 6 as she took a long time to mature.  She is now 8 and does all RC activites, though jumping is her favorite.  

They are all capable of cantering and a good gallop but schooling takes a lot longer as they are bred to pull rather than ride.

Farra now supports herself and works well from behind and in an outline, though canter can still be hard work to keep her on a 20 m circle.

Old Cairo doing western - he was often ridden out by kids and often they were two up - such a great safe old boy.







He loved XC







Farra, doing well in heavy horse and coloured classes showing.  This was the East of England and a big class and her first ridden show.







and again what she likes to do best - if you leave a jump up in the school, she will jump it herself if turned out.  We say she is a Grade A in a cart horse body  Jumps need to be above 2'3 or she just goes through them but when they get to 2'6 - 2'9 she starts to fly them.







and the kids show her to, she is very easy to ride.







However, though these two love a gallop and competing, they are also very happy to mooch about being pets and happy hacking so if you are happy, then stay doing what you do best, but be aware that Clydies can be great all rounders if you want them to.

Hope this helps and enjoy her.


----------



## claribella (22 March 2012)

theresaf what a beauty!! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## smokey (22 March 2012)

Theresa_F said:



			We had a 16.2 Clydie gelding that did everything, XC to 2'9, SJ, dressage, western and hacking.   He did well at all local RC activities.

We now have a 16.3 Clydie mare.  She could not canter easily on a circle in the school until nearly 6 as she took a long time to mature.  She is now 8 and does all RC activites, though jumping is her favorite.  

They are all capable of cantering and a good gallop but schooling takes a lot longer as they are bred to pull rather than ride.

Farra now supports herself and works well from behind and in an outline, though canter can still be hard work to keep her on a 20 m circle.

Old Cairo doing western - he was often ridden out by kids and often they were two up - such a great safe old boy.







He loved XC







Farra, doing well in heavy horse and coloured classes showing.  This was the East of England and a big class and her first ridden show.







and again what she likes to do best - if you leave a jump up in the school, she will jump it herself if turned out.  We say she is a Grade A in a cart horse body  Jumps need to be above 2'3 or she just goes through them but when they get to 2'6 - 2'9 she starts to fly them.







and the kids show her to, she is very easy to ride.







However, though these two love a gallop and competing, they are also very happy to mooch about being pets and happy hacking so if you are happy, then stay doing what you do best, but be aware that Clydies can be great all rounders if you want them to.

Hope this helps and enjoy her.
		
Click to expand...

fab pics, thank you! I appreciate the advice that they are slow to mature, and that combined with my lack of trying,(!) makes perfect sense, as does the circle thing. She is quite happy to diddle about, and is fab with my kids, couldnt ask for more really


----------



## smokey (22 March 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			If you did ever want to try it first on a Clydie that knows what canter is all about, and then try it with yours (or not if you prefer), you could visit this place as they specialise in heavies.
http://www.cumbrianheavyhorses.com/

Click to expand...

I have thought about this a few times, I actually spoke to the lady who runs it when I first got my mare, as no-one I knew had a clydesdale. She was a great help, and very encouraging, perhaps I will call her again!


----------



## Trakehner (22 March 2012)

I had several Shires I rode.  One I hunted when the weather was really really cold and the planets would allign just right.  I'd also do some dressage with her to annoy the dressage queens showing their "dumb-bloods".

No if I can just figure out how to post...have a neat photo of my mare hacking home after hunting...wet & muddy.


----------



## Theresa_F (23 March 2012)

Maybe get an instructor to ride her if you really want to see if it is her or you that needs work on, or say bugger it, I'm happy and do what you want.

Cairo could canter a 10 m circle and was very balanced, but took a long time to get there.  Farra didn't start schooling until 5 1/2 as she was too weak to hold herself so she just hacked out and we worked on transitions etc when hacking.

Cairo's gallop was more a case of more motion, no more speed but Farra really flies - she is very agile and gives my cob a run for his money and he is no slouch.

There is nothing more fun than being placed in dressage and jumping on a big hairy and seeing the shocked faces.


----------



## smokey (23 March 2012)

Theresa_F said:



			Maybe get an instructor to ride her if you really want to see if it is her or you that needs work on, or say bugger it, I'm happy and do what you want.

Cairo could canter a 10 m circle and was very balanced, but took a long time to get there.  Farra didn't start schooling until 5 1/2 as she was too weak to hold herself so she just hacked out and we worked on transitions etc when hacking.

Cairo's gallop was more a case of more motion, no more speed but Farra really flies - she is very agile and gives my cob a run for his money and he is no slouch.

There is nothing more fun than being placed in dressage and jumping on a big hairy and seeing the shocked faces.
		
Click to expand...

I think its a combination really, I am not the best rider, and she is not well schooled. I really dont mind this, just wonder if I should step it up a bit, get out of my comfort zone and do some "proper" riding. Thanks for the input, and the pics, your horses are lovely!


----------



## WildRider (25 March 2012)

I wouln't worry too much, mum's horse is a Clydesdale x, but for all intents and purposes is just a slightly smaller version of a full bred. She couldn't do any form of ridden canter (she'd run around quite happily in the field) until she turned 9. A year later and there's no stopping her!

Don't lose heart, every horse matures at it's own rate and heavy horses in particular are known for very late maturity arrival.


----------



## fourfeatheredfriend (25 March 2012)

I will echo other peoples replies here and say take no notice of what other people have to say on what you do or don't do with your Clydesdale. You do what you are comfortable with.

I'm in the same boat as you by the way, just started riding a friends Shire mare who is a very green 9 year old & whom was a little nappy in when ridden in the school, however after just 6 weeks riding 2 days a week she is much better, happy to hack alone. 
Her owner dropped me a bombshell a week ago by asking me if I would fancy aiming to do some ridden showing with her and just like your heavy she has no idea of the meaning of canter   It took all my effort the first time, complete with schooling whip & some one running behind us. Tried canter again the other day own my own & she was much more forward going..  What I'm trying to say that if you should want to get your heavy to canter 'practise make perfect'    Have fun!.....  Paul   

Ettie the Shire


----------



## Theresa_F (26 March 2012)

We still miss him terribly and it will be four years this summer that he died.  Farra whilst not a replacement, is perfect as she is so like him in looks and many ways, but also very much her own horse.

Cairo was one in a million - perfect gentlemen but with a cheeky nature at times and there will never be one like him again.

If you are every at HPF shows, Farra is often there so do come and see her as she loves fuss and attention.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (27 March 2012)

Theresa_F said:



			We still miss him terribly and it will be four years this summer that he died.  Farra whilst not a replacement, is perfect as she is so like him in looks and many ways, but also very much her own horse.

Cairo was one in a million - perfect gentlemen but with a cheeky nature at times and there will never be one like him again.

If you are every at HPF shows, Farra is often there so do come and see her as she loves fuss and attention.
		
Click to expand...

I remember Cairo back from when I used to be more active here on HHO.....he was lovely

OP, don't worry about what others say.....I always get stupid comments from people about my little newfie. I figure it's others that have a problem, not me, I'm perfectly happy as I am.
Enjoy your Clydie

x


----------



## abbijay (30 March 2012)

Are you and your pony happy? Then stuff the rest of 'em! 
My clydie is of the racehorse variety, put him on grass and just try to hold him back but in the school he finds it incredibly hard work (bless him he tries though). If you want to try it go for big open spaces, on good footing, preferably with someone to follow. My friend's Clydie mare hated school work but if my lad legged it on grass she'd come along for the ride. 
The thing to remember is that you wouldn't ask a green pony to canter 10m circles straight off, well a Clydie could be twice the size so asking for 20m circles is a pretty big ask. Canter straight lines and suppling work in walk and trot will get you there if it's what you want.


----------

